# Stuffed Animal In Cage?



## faded.dream (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been seeing this a few times and wasn't so sure on doing this and was curious. Some people, not here that I saw, were saying you can put a stuffed animal in the cage for the rabbit to cuddle up to. I don't think this is such a good idea, thinking the rabbit will chew it up and eat the stuffing. But I want to know what you all think. 

Thanks . :apollo:


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 30, 2012)

I know quite a few rabbits that have stuffed toys in their cage, some of them really like it and will spend time grooming it and sleeping next to it. Obviously it all comes down to the individual rabbit. Some of them will chew them up and destroy them, some of them won't. Getting a tougher toy definitely helps.

Just judge based on your bun.


----------



## faded.dream (Dec 30, 2012)

Will it hurt my rabbit if he eats the fabric and stuffing then?


----------



## JBun (Dec 30, 2012)

I would say if your rabbit is a chewer and will try and chew it up, then it's probably not a good idea, as it could injest something. I tried one with one of my rabbits, and it was ok for a while, but then she started chewing it up, so I had to take it out. But I have another bunny that doesn't chew on his at all and will snuggle with it for naps. So it really depends on if your rabbit is going to try and chew it up.


----------



## Troller (Dec 31, 2012)

My rabbit seems indifferent to the stuffed toys. I know he chews on of them a bit but that's only a suspicion since Ive never ween it and the evidence on one of the toys is very marginal.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it definitely depends on the rabbit. Some will chew them but others will just snuggle. I had my mom give Watson a stuffed animal to snuggle with after Sherlock died so he wouldn't feel so alone.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 2, 2013)

my rabbit has a stuffed dog in his cage that he came with during his adoption. when we first got it there were some rips in it that i patched up and sewed but since my "operation" on the stuffed dog it hasnt had any new rips and that was when we first got him. he throws it around but doesnt "chew" on it


----------



## whitelop (Jan 2, 2013)

My bun has a stuffed elephant that stays in her house in her cage. She doesn't chew on it or even mess with it. She sleeps next to it though, so I think she kind of likes it. Its still bigger than she is, lol.


----------

